# Parker is going for the chop



## mand123green (Dec 21, 2011)

I've read a recent post on here regarding neutering and that answers most of my questions, this forum is a fountain of helpful knowlege

I'm sooo nervous of having or lil man done - I feel awful as we've only had him for six weeks on Saturday. 

I'm worried that we've not given him enough time to bond with us :-( He has come on leaps and bounds with us since we got him but I'm soooo worried about what effects this op will have on his nature. I'm probably worrying too much.

Parker is a real 'sniffer' he sniffs constantly, especially around grass and other dogs bits, male or female!!! He also marks quite often and as he is four years old, I'm kinda thinking that neutering isn't going to make any difference in that respect, although I still hold a little hope ;-)

We've had a few minor incidents of object guarding which has been discussed before on here, and I'm hoping that it may improve that slightly (lack of testosterone), I'm just really worried incase his nature turns at all against us

Our lil man is booked in for his op tomorrow

I know I've left it late to be this concerned about this, I just can't bear the thought of the lil fella being moved from one home to another and then being put through an operation so soon although the trainer and vet think it's fine but I'm soooo anxious!

Have any of you left it till as old as four to have this done, if so, can you provide any info please of any after effects, positive or negative....?

Many thanks in advance for any comments x


----------



## mand123green (Dec 21, 2011)

Oh, i'd like to add, even if this op doesn't improve any of the issues, we are still 'for' it as it will certainly reduce the risk of cancer later in his little life!


----------



## mand123green (Dec 21, 2011)

Well, here goes - a nice long walk before dropping him off! I feel soooo cruel not giving him any breakfast :-(


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi Mandie - how was Parker after his op? 
H x


----------



## Pepster (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi 
How is Parker doing? Does he seem his usual self ?


----------



## mand123green (Dec 21, 2011)

Hi! Parker is doing good thank you! 

Poor thing is dying for a good lick and scratch of his wound but apart from that he's not too bad. He's doing this strange thing of darting from his night bed to his day bed and plonking himself down - we think it's his way of trying to get rid of the frustration as his wound must be irritating him... He's also been barking in a different room to where we are, and when we go in he's just sat there staring at us, he only usually barks to go outside so I think he's trying to tell us he needs a good scrat, lol  I've been doing bits of training when this happens to take his mind off it ;-)

He's had his usual mad half hour tonight after his walk which always happens when he gets wet for some reason. I think he's missing rubbing his ears on the rugs when he gets back as his cone restricts him from doing this.

I just can't wait for him to be back to normal so he can get rid of the cone of doom :-(

One thing that is most noticible is that when he wee's they are proper wee's, not just a drizzle to mark his territory, lol... We are hoping taking his plums away has solved his marking but we need to give it more time, it may be because it's uncomfortable too at the moment.....but....we live in hope that it's helped in that respect and that we might have more success with recall training when he's recovered...

As far as his personality is concerned, up to now (it's early days) he hasn't changed at all apart from feeling sorry for himself which is understandable!

We certainly don't regret having him done as we believe it's the best thing for a dog but, flippin 'eck, we wished his previous owners had done it when he was younger

He goes for his post op check up tomorrow so I'm really hoping that it's good and the vet thinks that he's healing well. We were advised only to take him for a very short 'loo' walk but we've been taking him for about 10 - 15 mins and he's fine as he's on the short lead. May be a different matter with a pup though 

Sorry to whitter - I can't do 'brief'!!!

Thanks guys


----------



## Pepster (Jul 22, 2011)

Glad he's doing ok  
As you say, it's best for the dog, but that doesn't stop you worrying or feeling bad. He probably is a bit irritated by the wound, pepper kept jumping up and running around a bit as if her stitches were stinging. Hope that soon passes.
Good to hear it's not changed him. Now that's over yup can just let him settle in with you and enjoy his life in his new home


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Glad he is ok and I feel a bit better about Billy's pending op so thanks for the reassurance. Hope it stops the marking (Billy hasn't started this or cocking his leg yet) so maybe we can avoid some of the hormonal habits!
H x


----------

